# Free Hog Dog Prospect



## John Porter (Oct 14, 2014)

3/4 Redbone 1/4 Pit Bull male, 10 month old. He will have a lot of grit for sure. Call John @ 828-557-5410. Located in Murphy,NC


 FREE FREE FREE


----------



## Liveforthesqueal (Nov 18, 2014)

Can you send a picture of it? I live in murphy too. My number is 8287355181


----------

